# Big Boss Water Softener problem



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a solution to having a Big Boss water softener that regenerates for a few hours and overflowing my basement floor drain? I have hard well water and an old septic system. The softener is over ten years old.


----------

